# No More CNBC World On Dish Network



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

I tuned in to Channel 207 and found out that *CNBC World *is no longer available on *Dish Network*.

Any thoughts?

Maybe *BBC World News* or *CNN International *might eventually take over that channel.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Chihuahua said:


> I tuned in to Channel 207 and found out that *CNBC World *is no longer available on *Dish Network*.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Maybe *BBC World News* or *CNN International *might eventually take over that channel.


At least we did not lose an HD channel,maybe the reason it's gone will be to make room to add a different channel and it will be in HD,I can only hope?.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Hasn't it been gone for a while? It seems like they were only running Scam-O-Mercials and repeats from other channels lately.


----------



## Willh (Jan 1, 2009)

i bet this has carriage dispute written on it.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Unfortunately, this channel is no longer available on DISH Network. This decision was made to allow room to launch other valued programming. You can find similar programming content on CNBC, Channel 208 in SD and 9439 in HD, as well as on Bloomberg, Channel 203 in SD and 9503 in HD.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] Network said:


> This decision was made to allow room to launch other valued programming.


Which would be what?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't know if it was a specific channel, but I can say that Epix Drive-In (Epix 3) was launched in HD yesterday.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

What does that have to do with world news?

I can see taking down a news channel to provide a different one of equal or better quality.

I can't see taking down a news channel to provide yet another movie channel running repeats of what is run on a half dozen other movie channels.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

SayWhat? said:


> What does that have to do with world news?
> 
> I can see taking down a news channel to provide a different one of equal or better quality.
> 
> I can't see taking down a news channel to provide yet another movie channel running repeats of what is run on a half dozen other movie channels.


We do not have any information if we will be launching another news channel that will replace CNBC World.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RT launched not long ago (channel 280). It is kind of a world news channel. (It is also kind of a Russian version of FSTV, but that is another topic. )


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Chihuahua said:


> I tuned in to Channel 207 and found out that *CNBC World *is no longer available on *Dish Network*.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Maybe *BBC World News* or *CNN International *might eventually take over that channel.


Hopefully CNN International will be on 207.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> Hopefully CNN International will be on 207.


201 would be better ... then one could just arrow to it from the other CNNs.


----------



## jamelar (Dec 30, 2010)

Add my request for BBC WORLD, and CNNI as a distant second.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

jamelar said:


> Add my request for BBC WORLD, and CNNI as a distant second.


+1


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I will submit a programming request form for you about these 2 channels to our programming department. Thanks.



jamelar said:


> Add my request for BBC WORLD, and CNNI as a distant second.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ Just curious if that has ever accomplished anything.

Or is it kind of like "The check is in the mail" ?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

[email protected] Network said:


> I don't know if it was a specific channel, but I can say that Epix Drive-In (Epix 3) was launched in HD yesterday.


Epix Drive In-292 is in SD.

Epix3-382 is in HD.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

What? No one upset about losing CNBC World (not that I am upset)? I thought that someone would have posted an angry post saying they will switch to another provider by now.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

SayWhat? said:


> ^^ Just curious if that has ever accomplished anything.
> 
> Or is it kind of like "The check is in the mail" ?


Geeze, kick a guy for saying he'll try to help


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

[email protected] Network said:


> Unfortunately, this channel is no longer available on DISH Network. This decision was made to allow room to launch other valued programming. You can find similar programming content on CNBC, Channel 208 in SD and 9439 in HD, as well as on Bloomberg, Channel 203 in SD and 9503 in HD.


You forgot FOX Bushiness Channel.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

jsk said:


> What? No one upset about losing CNBC World (not that I am upset)? I thought that someone would have posted an angry post saying they will switch to another provider by now.


YAWN!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> You forgot FOX Bushiness Channel.


So did the rest of DISH Network ... The two Matt listed are the ones DISH is suggesting would be good alternatives.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I will submit a programming request form for you about these 2 channels to our programming department. Thanks.


Please add my request for BBC WORLD, and CNNI.


----------



## nhguy (Jul 16, 2006)

jsk said:


> What? No one upset about losing CNBC World (not that I am upset)? I thought that someone would have posted an angry post saying they will switch to another provider by now.


I did, but posted my complaint on their support forum.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> Please add my request for BBC WORLD, and CNNI.


I wonder if they submit a new request every time we reiterate that we want these channels?


----------



## Stalky14 (Feb 18, 2005)

Let this to be to make room for BBC World. 
I've been asking for it since 2002!


----------



## ssg10 (Jan 18, 2012)

They took off cnbc world which is more objective than the main cnbc?? I would rather have cnbc and the lame jim cramer stripped off from the channel lineup!

What am I going to watch now for european market hours besides bloomberg? I am so ready to switch to directtv


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

I am another vote for CNN International.


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

I would also like to see BBC World and CNN International! There isn't one real 24-hour _news _channel available on satellite.... but lots of talking heads, tabloid crime, and hyped-up nothing.


----------



## cliburn (May 4, 2003)

[email protected] Network said:


> Unfortunately, this channel is no longer available on DISH Network. This decision was made to allow room to launch other valued programming. You can find similar programming content on CNBC, Channel 208 in SD and 9439 in HD, as well as on Bloomberg, Channel 203 in SD and 9503 in HD.


I for one am upset that we lost this channel.... what is the other "valued" programing we are getting? I have enough junk channels.
How about some real international news?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

cliburn said:


> I for one am upset that we lost this channel.... what is the other "valued" programing we are getting? I have enough junk channels.
> How about some real international news?


RT (280) FTW!


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

SayWhat? said:


> ^^ Just curious if that has ever accomplished anything.
> 
> Or is it kind of like "The check is in the mail" ?


MLB network?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Jon Ellis said:


> I would also like to see BBC World and CNN International! There isn't one real 24-hour _news _channel available on satellite.... but lots of talking heads, tabloid crime, and hyped-up nothing.


You can say that again!


----------

